# Man Shoots self in Head During Safety Demonstration



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn, this guy will do whatever is necessary to prove his point.

http://www.azstarnet.com/metro/293333.php


> A 26-year-old Phoenix man accidentally killed himself early Sunday while explaining gun safety to two Sierra Vista residents.
> Samuel Benally Jr. was at an apartment on West Tacoma Street when he said guns should be kept unloaded because people could point them at their heads, said Sierra Vista police Sgt. Brett Mitchell.
> Benally then demonstrated by putting his own 9mm Ruger, which he believed to be unloaded, to his head and firing it, Mitchell said.
> Benally was flown to University Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead, Mitchell said.
> An investigation is ongoing, but police do not believe alcohol or drugs were involved, Mitchell said.


This is how I believe the last sentence should read:


> An investigation is ongoing, and though police do not believe alcohol or drugs were involved, they haven't ruled out stupidity


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Darwin.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Darwin.


'Nuff said.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like the gene pool is cleaner.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

TOF said:


> Sounds like the gene pool is cleaner.


:smt163


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sad thing is two gun control advocates were just created.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Stupid hurts....and is sometimes fatal.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dumb....but a pretty convincing argument!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

clanger said:


> Stupid hurts....and is sometimes fatal.


I like that line. :smt023


----------

